# Many young beautiful rats need home in MI



## Loonalover613 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hello, I just found an ad on Craigslist selling many young rats. They are so adorable and I wish I can take them! If anyone lives in Michigan please check it out! There very cute, and I feel so bad for them. Owner is moving. http://annarbor.craigslist.org/pet/4412842480.html


----------



## CleverRat (Mar 9, 2014)

Ugh I live 5 and a half hours away from there. My mom would not drive that far . Also I can't get rats until the summer. WHHYYYYYYYYYY :'(


----------



## Loonalover613 (Feb 16, 2014)

Aww CleverRat, I'm sorry


----------

